# We should all do this



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I hope it works

for what it's worth................... 

Subject: May 19th- NO GAS PURCHASE

IT HAS BEEN CALCULATED THAT IF EVERYONE IN THE UNITED STATES DID NOT
PURCHASE A DROP OF GASOLINE FOR ONE DAY AND ALL AT THE SAME TIME, THE
OIL COMPANIES WOULD CHOKE ON THEIR STOCKPILES.

AT THE SAME TIME IT WOULD HIT THE ENTIRE INDUSTRY WITH A NET LOSS OF
OVER 4.6 BILLION DOLLARS WHICH AFFECTS THE BOTTOM LINES OF THE OIL
COMPANIES.

THEREFORE MAY 19TH HAS BEEN FORMALLY DECLARED "STICK IT UP THEIR
BEHIND" DAY AND THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION SHOULD NOT BUY A SINGLE DROP OF
GASOLINE THAT DAY.

THE ONLY WAY THIS CAN BE DONE IS IF YOU FORWARD THIS E-MAIL TO AS MANY
PEOPLE AS YOU CAN AND AS QUICKLY AS YOU CAN TO GET THE WORD OUT.

WAITING ON THIS ADMINISTRATION TO STEP IN AND CONTROL THE PRICES IS NOT
GOING TO HAPPEN. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REDUCTION AND CONTROL IN PRICES
THAT THE ARAB NATIONS PROMISED TWO WEEKS AGO?

REMEMBER ONE THING, NOT ONLY IS THE PRICE OF GASOLINE GOING UP BUT AT
THE SAME TIME AIRLINES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES, TRUCKING
COMPANIES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES WHICH EFFECTS PRICES ON
EVERYTHING THAT IS SHIPPED. THINGS LIKE FOOD, CLOTHING, BUILDING
MATERIALS, MEDICAL SUPPLIES ETC. WHO PAYS IN THE END? WE DO!

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE. IF THEY DON'T GET THE MESSAGE AFTER ONE DAY,
WE WILL DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN.

SO DO YOUR PART AND SPREAD THE WORD. FORWARD THIS EMAIL TO EVERYONE
YOU KNOW. MARK YOUR CALENDARS AND MAKE MAY 19TH A DAY THAT THE CITIZENS
OF THE UNITED STATES SAY "ENOUGH IS ENOUGH"


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I heard about this too. I won't since I just filled up the other day 8)


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

NIGERIAN BANK SCAM MESSAGES"	



Mine was from the foreign minister from Morroco. I guess the transfer business is booming in africa


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wasn't this type of email sent out at the beginning of last summer too, when the gas prices were "skyrocketing" at 1.85 a gallon? I'd rather pay that now, but they are right in saying that it won't have much effect.

If people don't buy gas today, they'll just buy double tomorrow. I dunno about the whole raising it 10 cents but you never know what could happen.

Anyone want Bush to drill into the oil reserve tanks? Anyone, anyone? Just a discussion...


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I dont think this boycott will work-if someone wants to try it good luck to 'em. I remeber last year it was "Boycott Exxon and Mobil"....... (PS-how come i can never spell "Remember...", me,the Plymouth MPOC Spelling champ!) :roll:


----------



## TruthSeeker2 (Aug 23, 2002)

(PS-how come i can never spell "Remember...", me,the Plymouth MPOC Spelling champ!)

MPOC a spelling champ??? MY HERO =D> :jump:


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

VOR said:


> I doubt the oil companies will choke on anything. If people don't buy gas tomorrow, they'll just buy more on the 20th. I'd love to see the "calculations".
> 
> Probably the only thing that would happen is that the daily income for the oil companies would drop, so to offset the loss they would raise their prices overnight and when everyone went back to the pumps on Thursday they would be paying 10 cents more than if they went on Wednesday. Here's a gun, here's your foot, take careful aim now...


agreed, its basic economics.

btw, if you guys are looking for cheap gas, HESS is right at 1.99 for regular(in Northampton at leasr, but Ive heard HESS has generally been cheaper all over the country.)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Gas prices around the world
Think you pay a lot for gas? Perhaps you'd prefer to live in Venezuela.

Gasoline prices in the United States, which have recently hit record highs, are actually much lower than in many countries. A few countries, like Venezuela have prices that are far lower.

The main driver of price disparities between countries is government policy, according to AirInc, a company that tracks the cost of living in various places around the world. Many European nations tax gasoline heavily, with taxes making up as much as 75 percent of the cost of a gallon of gasoline, said a spokesperson for AirInc.

In Venezuela, on the other hand, oil is produced by a government-owned company and local gasoline prices are kept low as a benefit to the nation's citizens, he said.

PPG Price Per Gallon

HONG KONG Hong Kong $5.45 a 
UK London $5.23 a 
NETHERLANDS Amsterdam $5.16 a 
FRANCE Paris $4.95 a 
SWEDEN Stockholm $4.58 a 
GERMANY Hamburg $4.53 a 
JAPAN Tokyo $4.25 a 
IRELAND Cork $3.60 a 
SPAIN Madrid $3.59 a 
SLOVENIA Ljubljana $3.58 a 
INDIA Bangalore $3.18 a 
BRAZIL Brasilia $2.81 b 
AUSTRALIA DARWIN $2.75 a 
CUBA Havana $2.56 b 
NICARAGUA Managua $2.36 b 
VIETNAM Hanoi $1.29 a 
UZBEKISTAN Tashkent $1.01 a 
KUWAIT Kuwait City $0.69 b 
EGYPT Cairo $0.55 b 
VENEZUELA Caracas $0.14 b

Notes:
a- Prices surveyed November, 2003. Price in U.S. dollars per gallon calculated using exchange rate in effect at that time.
b- Prices surveyed February, 2004. Price in U.S. dollars per gallon calculated using exchange rate in effect at that time.

---------------------------------------
Welcome to the World's LARGEST Consumer Advocacy Site for Gas Prices! 
http://www.gaspricewatch.com/usgas_index.asp


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah you are right Gil. Last week I was driving through SLOVENIA Ljubljana and I said to myself......These gas prices here are outrageous! For now on I am going to fill up in Cairo. :lol:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hahaha, good stuff. I drove past Hess on 44 in Raynham and noticed it was 1.97. Bargain!!


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Regarding the strategic reserves:

Don't touch them. You can spit across the Straits of Hormuz, through which every tanker entering the Persian Gulf must pass. All it takes is one incident (tanker sinking, loading station strike, pissing contest w/Iran, etc) and oil prices will go much hire. This is more election year politics. Dems will say "open the reserves!", Reps will say "Drill in Alaska!" Both sides will call the other reckless and irresponsible.

I say we put the screws to Mexico, Brazil and Venezuela, and start buying more regional product.

My guess is Northampton or Cambridge will be the first PD to have Prius cruisers....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Yeah you are right Gil. Last week I was driving through SLOVENIA Ljubljana and I said to myself......These gas prices here are outrageous! For now on I am going to fill up in Cairo.


LOL


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Our Chief said to shut off the ole 4.6s every chance we get when practical.....(PS-hey VAL, thanks for your support, IT AINT EASY!) :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

VENEZUELA Caracas $0.14 b 

How the hell do they get it that cheap??


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Probably because they are a HUGE producer..... :idea:


----------



## TruthSeeker2 (Aug 23, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Our Chief said to shut off the ole 4.6s every chance we get when practical.....(PS-hey VAL, thanks for your support, IT AINT EASY!) :wink:


Tell me about it, try proofreading the reports around here!! :wl:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Our Chief said to shut off the ole 4.6s every chance we get when practical


Can't wait to get my solar-powered cruiser....0-60mph in about 1 hour!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> > Our Chief said to shut off the ole 4.6s every chance we get when practical
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my solar-powered cruiser....0-60mph in about 1 hour!!!


Killjoy!

How's my second favorite trooper? I just saw a new battery powered thing on Discovery channel and it looked like an old McClaren formula car from the 60's.
Went wicked fast too! Even acceleration. 
:shock:

Nothing will ever excite me like like the punch and roar of my old 68' 440 four barrel, but what are we to do?


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

> VENEZUELA Caracas $0.14 b
> 
> How the hell do they get it that cheap??


Venezuela is a major oil producer and the price is set by the government. When I was down there a few years ago, there were plenty of big Chevy V-8s rolling around.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dane said:


> > VENEZUELA Caracas $0.14 b
> >
> > How the hell do they get it that cheap??
> 
> ...


Maybe we should get some from them..


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> [
> Maybe we should get some from them..


WE DO - In fact, Venezuela is one of the leading importers of both petroleum and crude oil to the United States.

More fun facts about oil, OPEC, and oils role in the US economy to follow (Including why, even if it were possible to get everyone to boycott the pumps for a day, it would have a huge NEGATIVE impact on the economy)

:wink:


----------

